# Why is it odd to like gay porn when you're straight?



## truelove1 (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't know. It's like ever since my bf found out the way I get turned on is by gay porn and fantasies he always acts like my sexuality is odd. I don't know to me. I'm really into men not girls so seeing a girl gets me turned off. I mean like doesn't it make sense I like guys I'd like to see more of them than what I don't like. I'd think that would be obvious. Or am I the one who's not making sense here? Why doesn't he understand me?


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

It turns me on to see two masculine men have sex... and I do think of that during masturbation sometimes... so Id like to see responses as well...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

I couldn't even watch the movie Brokeback Mountain without getting nauseated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyGemma (Oct 4, 2011)

Maybe you like anal sex?


----------



## babydollnewly (May 19, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> I couldn't even watch the movie Brokeback Mountain without getting nauseated.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


RIGHT!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## truelove1 (Oct 7, 2011)

I hear that but to me it's the opposite I guess it matters who you like. I just never get how it doesn't make sense being heterosexual that I wouldn't like men but that's me I guess idk.


----------



## truelove1 (Oct 7, 2011)

LadyGemma said:


> Maybe you like anal sex?


umm actually I do more than normal sex because it doesn't hurt as much. But my bf would never do it so yea. But that's not really the reason I like the porn it's just because I like guys more guys means more sexual interest.....


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Brian. said:


> I don't think women who actually likes that exists.


:smthumbup: I exist!

LOLLL Again, with the negativity towards women's sexuality. *sigh*

To the OP, I see nothing wrong with what you like. Maybe it just creeps your BF out because he's homophobic? I don't know...Sexuality is so fluid, especially for women. A lot of ideas turn me on...some, if not most, are very "taboo".


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

pidge70 said:


> I couldn't even watch the movie Brokeback Mountain without getting nauseated.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Same here! :rofl:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> I couldn't even watch the movie Brokeback Mountain without getting nauseated.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They were kinda awkward. lol.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Brian. said:


> Just being realistic.


No, you're not. You're just speaking of YOUR reality, which i assure you, is very limited.


----------



## tm84 (Jul 24, 2011)

I think that you're just fine. You like what you like and it sounds like your bf needs to expand his notions of sexuality. I'm straight and don't mind seeing pics or scenes with two guys getting it on. I might not seek gay porn out, but a hot scene is a hot scene. 

What people need to realize is that sexuality and what turns us on is much more fluid than we are conditioned to accept.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

As a guy... Sorry, but gay porn would do absolutely nothing for me, except for having the opposite of the desired effect. If you wanted to watch gay porn, you'd be doing it on your own.

This is coming from a guy who has anal sex with my GF (and she asks for it), and is planning an MMF for her. So I'd suggest I'm pretty open minded overall. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

Brian. said:


> I don't think women who actually likes that exists.


Wrong. Lots of women love it


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

If that's what you want to watch while masturbating it makes total sense.

But as a heterosexual man it would not be something I personally could share in watching.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

Not MY cup of tea . . .

But, if it turned HER on...I'd watch it a LOT.


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

I too enjoy watching gay male porn. Hard d*cks are hot, hot, hot, and there are lots of it in gay porn. Its important for everyone to look as they are sincerely enjoying themselves and find much hetero porn to be be fake. Cant fake a hard one thats for sure. I usually watch it for my own private sessions.


----------



## Voiceofreason (Mar 6, 2011)

Well with the plethora of girl on girl porn that plenty of guys watch and enjoy, the same from your direction seems perfectly normal and understandable. I heard one guy say "gay porn is just disgusting...but two ladies making love to each other...that's a beautiful thing." It is just perspective and aesthetic.

so guys--do you like watching girl on girl porn? I will say it is not something I spend much time on, but yes it does involve pure female sexuality, a lot of of it, twice the lovely ladies, and maybe I can learn something that a lady would be more likely to do to or with her lover because she understands female sexuality as a woman. That's all good. :smthumbup:


----------



## Voiceofreason (Mar 6, 2011)

Old joke: guy goes into a bar...sees two pretty ladies sitting and talking together...he tells the bartender to send them drinks on him...the bartender says don't waste your money, they are lesbians...guy is naive and says what's a lesbian?...bartender says go ask them...so guy sits at their table and asks what a lesbian is...they look at him...whisper to each other well he sure is naive but he seems like a good guy ...so one of them turns to him and says why don't you come home and we will show you but you can only watch........guy returns to bar an hour later and bartender asks how did it go...the guy is answers whistfully...I think I am a lesbian...


----------



## Triumph (Oct 8, 2011)

Brian. said:


> I'm one of those guys who actually don't like it.
> 
> The thing that turns me on the most is seeing a girl want a man and be enthusiastic about penises in general. Now offcourse in porn this is fake enthusiasm, but it's good enough for me.
> 
> ...


Lesbian porn is hot because of the emotion involved. Two girls going at it in porn is far more realistic and erotic than watching one girl half heartily servicing a man.

My wife prefers lesbian porn. She has no interest in experimenting with girls. She says its because her favorite visual stimulation is to see cunnilingus, and women in porn tend to be more realistic in their performance, as opposed to men who just smash their face into the pelvis.

Maybe Gay/Lesbian porn has more of an erotic element to it than straight porn, which seems quite laughable in its presentation.


----------



## Sunshine2011 (Oct 11, 2011)

I think you can just like what u like, its not right or wrong, just what u are into. For me gay porn is not a turn on, even guy girl porn is not a huge turn on, lesbain porn or 2 girls an a guy is what turns me on the most. Whatever is going to turn you on turns you on. I think if he thinks it odd maybe he is a little intimidated about you being turned on by guy on guy porn.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

My gf in college enjoyed straight porn but also got a charge out of male gay/bi porn. Meanwhile, I enjoyed straight and girl/girl porn. The girl/girl didn't do anything for her, but she watched it with me. The gay/bi didn't do anything for me, but I watched with her. Only fair, either way.

You like what you like.


----------

